# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Где  скачать обучающий видеокурс для работы в 1С 8.2 (пользовательский режим)

## ksencia

Доброго всем дня.
Я бухгалтер, работала обычно в 1С 7.7., а в 1С 8.2 опыта маловато.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать обучающий видеокурс по 1С 8.2 или методические материалы по нему.
Спасибо

----------


## sheeva

http://www.ex.ua/view/8499187

----------


## ksencia

Добрый день, спасибо за ссылку, но я почему-то не могу ей воспользоваться. 
Ввожу ключ  а дальще- ничего, может я что-то не так делаю, подскажите, пожалуйста .
Спасибо.

----------


## sheeva

Добрый день.
Зайдите на сайт ex.ua.
Кликните поиск.
В строке поиска введите "видеоурок 1С" или что Вам нужно.
Удачи!

----------


## DemiAkeLA

А теперь и ключа нет. Наверное, вышел срок хранения. Помогите, пожалуйста! Очень нужен этот курс!!

----------


## DemiAkeLA

Delete

----------

